# Best T5HO Plant Grow Bulb?



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

i've had good luck with the zoomed flora suns.. and im really liking this truelumen flora freshwater bulb i just got. They both work nicely if you don't mind the pinkish hue(which with a 6500k wont really be noticeable)


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I use the Hagen Lifeglows in mine. Grows plants fantastically!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't use plant grow bulbs.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Reason?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> Reason?


I get great color with GE 6500K bulbs.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Last time I checked with the reef folks, the UVL Aqua Sun and the GE 6500K are the top in generating PAR. Up next would be the ATI Aqua Blue, but that is already on the blue side.

When next to each other, the UVL Aqua Sun has a slight pink tint, while the GE 6500K has a slight green tint to it.

Pic below has GE 6500K on top and UVL Aqua Sun at the bottom
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh8/zergling2/ADA 120-P/Sept 7 2011/aquasun_ge6500k.jpg


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

zergling said:


> Last time I checked with the reef folks, the UVL Aqua Sun and the GE 6500K are the top in generating PAR. Up next would be the ATI Aqua Blue, but that is already on the blue side.
> 
> When next to each other, the UVL Aqua Sun has a slight pink tint, while the GE 6500K has a slight green tint to it.
> 
> ...


BTW the ATI will look blue next to the other two bulbs. If you want a stronger pink the UVL Actinic White will provide it.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

If you've kept SW you might have a hard time adjusting to those pinkish bulbs. I aim for a combination I like the looks of and the plants seem to do fine regardless.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

fresh.salty said:


> If you've kept SW you might have a hard time adjusting to those pinkish bulbs. I aim for a combination I like the looks of and the plants seem to do fine regardless.


The very slight pink tint of the UVL Aqua Sun is only noticeable when it's next to a bulb with less red on its spectrum (like the GE 6500K) AND you're staring at the bulbs directly. On its own, it looks perfectly white. Same story with GE6500K and its slight green tint.

Pic below of my bulb config. When looking at the tank only, you wouldn't know that there are 4 diff bulbs running. It's only when you peek at the fixture that you realize what's going on.
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh8/zergling2/ADA 120-P/Sept 7 2011/alllights.jpg

Top (or Front, once placed on top of the tank)
GE 6500K
ATI Aqua Blue Special
ATI Purple Plus
UVL AquaSun
Bottom (or Back, once placed on top of the tank)

Anywho, my bulb configuration is more for strong PAR and bringing out the reds and blues. *One can simply just go with all GE 6500K's and be done with it LOL!* :hihi:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

2in10 said:


> I get great color with GE 6500K bulbs.


Is that the GE Star Coat 6,500k?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Basically I buy whatever 6500K bulb I can find for cheap.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

2in10 said:


> I get great color with GE 6500K bulbs.


where do you buy them?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

CrazyCory said:


> where do you buy them?


http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/lighting/t5-lamps/other-t5-brands/ge-starcoat-6500k-t5-ho-lamp


----------



## aquatic serenity (May 24, 2011)

very good inf ,inkslinger,thanks !
I am a fan of uvl aquasuns also-I used to mix them 1-1 with actinic whites on my fish only saltwater tank and the colors of the fish were amazing...and I'm using an actinic white now in conjunction with a giesemann aquaflora for good results also...FWIW


----------

